# New vanity for our Masterbath



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't know what happened to the other picture,i thought i downloaded two.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Only one pic.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Found it!! This is the vanity we are building for our masterbath remodel. This project is far from done so i will post more pics later. The first picture is the end panel that i made with my new Freud three piece raised panel and stile and rail bit set. I am very pleased with the results these bits produced. The end panel is not glued together yet i am waiting on my "Space Balls" to get here first. Thanks for looking>


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks nice. That's it no description, wood, joinery,finish?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*sorry*

The wood is cherry that i had shipped by my buddy in Ohio. The cabinet carcus is basic joinery-mostly dados. my wife and i haven't decided on a finish yet.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

garryswf said:


> The wood is cherry that i had shipped by my buddy in Ohio. The cabinet carcus is basic joinery-mostly dados. my wife and i haven't decided on a finish yet.


Don't be sorry. Looks very nice. You did a great job. Post it when you finish it.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

garryswf said:


> The wood is cherry that i had shipped by my buddy in Ohio. The cabinet carcus is basic joinery-mostly dados. my wife and i haven't decided on a finish yet.



I'm relatively new to woodworking but I recently made a few things out of cherry myself. I'm a BIG fan of a natural cherry finish. I did 3 coats boiled linseed oil, dilute the first 2 coats with mineral spirits. Then some wipe on poly and let it darken over time. If you have a sunny yard, you can also let it get a "sun tan" and it'll darken much much quicker. 

But the finish is obviously entirely up to you. If you stain it, the cherry will appear very blotchy. There are wood conditioners out there that will mitigate this, but I have never used them. I also read somewhere that dying is a less blotchy alternative.

Regardless, it looks great!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

hansmike said:


> I'm relatively new to woodworking but I recently made a few things out of cherry myself. I'm a BIG fan of a natural cherry finish. I did 3 coats boiled linseed oil, dilute the first 2 coats with mineral spirits. Then some wipe on poly and let it darken over time. If you have a sunny yard, you can also let it get a "sun tan" and it'll darken much much quicker.
> 
> *But the finish is obviously entirely up to you.* If you stain it, the cherry will appear very blotchy. There are wood conditioners out there that will mitigate this, but I have never used them. I also read somewhere that dying is a less blotchy alternative.
> 
> Regardless, it looks great!


Thanks, make sure you read the bold underlined sentence in your reply!! the truth of the matter is the finish is entirely up to *MY Wife* i am just the applicator :laughing:, if it were up to me BLO would be the finish for this project. As far as BLO and cherry i have to agree with you, it makes for a beautiful end result.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thought i would post some progress, the front is ready for doors which i will start tomorrow. I am heading to Alva Hardwood in the morning to look at curly, birdseye and burl all in cherry to see which one i like for the two raised panels in the front. Thanks for taking a peek


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking great so far...nice work. Whatever your wife suggests, do complete samples first.










 







.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great! What type of top is going on?


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Real nice, I like the bold fluted corner pillars.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks very nice so far Gary. No router burn on the cherry either, which is always nice. I also like the fluting.  What kind of hardware are you gonna put to it? I look forward to seeing this one done and installed.


----------



## toolferone (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice looking piece. Cherry is my favorite wood.
As to finishing I remember a great line " How do you stain cherry, you don't". :laughing:


----------



## fiirmoth (Dec 26, 2011)

That is looking awesome. I am really interested in this build as I am hoping to replace my bathroom cabinets with ones I make in the future. Do you have more pictures of the build up?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry it has been awhile since my last post. i have since built the raised panel doors for the front (i will get ya,ll some pics soon). I have been working alot and haven't had a whole lot of time to work on this project. The vanity will have a granite top, the hinges i just picked up yesterday at "my new toy store", they are Blum 100 degree for inset doors. The finish still has not been determined at this time. The only thing i am realizing about a terrible economy is that alot of warehouses that used to only sell to contractors are now selling to the general public. Everyone have a great day


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok i took alittle time to let you see i haven't been setting on my duff!!!!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Taylormade, sorry i missed your question. The vanity will have a granite top, and as usual my wife will pick that design and color just like she did the color of the stain. I do have the stain and finish on the vanity so i will get ya'll a picture as soon as i can pry the camera away from TLOML. OMT, i really like projects like this cause i can talk my wife into letting me buy whatever new tools i will need.:brows: Almost forgot there will be a small trim piece around the bottom once it is installed, plus a mirror that will have the same arc as the doors.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally got my hands on the camera, her is the vanity with the finish on. The door pulls will be the same as the plumbing fixtures, oil rubbed bronze. There will be drawers that are inside the vanity.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Awesome vanity.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Gary that's awesome!*

Everything is just right on.:thumbsup: Nice finish, color and joinery. 
Not bad for a "yard grunt"..... :laughing: Maybe you should stay inside more. :yes: bill


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice work. I like the design too.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone, the more i worked on it the more i could feel that urge to to better. There is one other thing that has to be done and that is one enternal drawer and a shelf. Oh an the finish gets sanded with 1000 grit sandpaper and one more coat of lacquar. LOML has already picked out the granite top with undermount sink. Istill have to make the mirror and medicine cabinet but that will wait until the bathroom is gutted and i decide how big to make it for the wall it will go on. Thanks again from the "Yard Grunt"


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Just a quick message, the 10 yard dumpster arrived today so tomorrow the plumbing gets capped off and the ripping and tearing will begin on the masterbath. Wow am i excited to be destroying that ugly little room. I will post pics of the BR later. Have a great evening.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

This is the wall the new vanity will be on, the two electrical boxes are for the lights beside the mirror







this is where the shower will be 








I decided to extend the wall where you enter the bathroom so i don't have a door clash. By extending this wall 17" it gives us room to add a new medicine cabinet.







I know these pictures are alittle off topic for a vanity thread but this is what you have to do, spend $3000.00 to show off $200.00 worth of cherry.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

I knew this was gonna happen, the bathroom remodel exploded into a BR remodel/bedroom remodel/ tv room remodel, plus new windows . i turn 60 monday, just hope i make it till monday :surrender:.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Now that's perty. Great job.
--Matt


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Haven't quit on the bathroom remodel. The tile is going up and the sooner it gets finished the sooner the vanity can be installed.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Finally able to get the vanity set in place, there is a little adjusting and belt sander work to have a tight fit for the left end. i'll post one more picture after the granite top is installed. Thanks everyone for all your positive comments and for just looking.


----------



## Kirch3333 (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't you hate that? You spend so much time and effort to make it nice and square and when you put it in place you discover the walls aren't. Looks fantastic! Great job


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's beautiful :thumbsup:!

I love the finish, and cherry is one of my favorite hardwoods. I know you said a laquer finish, but would you mind sharing your finishing process? I'm working on a cherry project and that's exactly the look and color I want. I'm playing w/ shellac and some other things, but curious how you went about it.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Matt---i will tell you that the cherry was sanded with 320 grit before any stain was applied. The stain color is simply minwax cherry oilbase. The vanity also has 3 coats of lacquar sanding sealer and was sanded between coats with 320 grit. The final step was 3 coats of satin lacquar, and sanding between coats. one other thing, when i was prepping the wood for finish i tried my best to make sure that "ALL" joiner and planer marks were sanded out, especially on the raised panel doors.


----------

